# Us Inoor Champs Cleveland, Oh 2005



## olderthendirt (May 31, 2005)

*Us Indoor Champs Cleveland, Oh 2005*

:thumbsup: I can't wait for nov. 23 the worlds best race and racer come to cleveland, oh. I have booked my room and mr.bill said the flyer will be in the mail this week :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

there is already a post for the champs this year check it out in this forum


----------

